# I make fleece sweaters from scarfs



## shady675 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been making fleece sweaters from scarfs for a long time.I need to change them once a day and because we live in a colder climate i find it very economical to do this. One scarf will make three coats. Measure your dog around the middle and cut that from the scarf. I then fold it into a tube and sew. At the neck end i fold over about half an inch and sew around. Ican then thread a fine elastic through. You then fold your tube in half long ways. I cut about 4 inch square so the dogs legs will go through. You just need to slip this over the dogs head and his legs through the square. these coats are warm and wash great. I hope this helps get people started on a economical way to dress there chis.:coolwink:


----------



## snowdannie (Jun 21, 2009)

wow! that sounds like a good idea.. though i'm not very good at sewing!! :O hehehe
but i'll try it though!  thanx for the tip


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Great idea. I always look for fabric remnants at the store, their is always enough to make a sweater for Mia at a very low price.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

shady675 said:


> I have been making fleece sweaters from scarfs for a long time.I need to change them once a day and because we live in a colder climate i find it very economical to do this. One scarf will make three coats. Measure your dog around the middle and cut that from the scarf. I then fold it into a tube and sew. At the neck end i fold over about half an inch and sew around. Ican then thread a fine elastic through. You then fold your tube in half long ways. I cut about 4 inch square so the dogs legs will go through. You just need to slip this over the dogs head and his legs through the square. these coats are warm and wash great. I hope this helps get people started on a economical way to dress there chis.:coolwink:


HI, dya have a pic as sample of your creation/s? hehehe,


----------



## shady675 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will try to post one. My comp amd camera don not like me lol


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

thats a cool idea, id love to see pics also! x


----------



## shady675 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------

